# Always seems to be at least 1 in the bunch!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My daughters 5mo 4-H doe isn't looking all that great. Not sure if something is up, or if it's just who she is. She seems to have lost weight, and she looks sunken in. She's in a pen with 2 other does her age, and a yearling. They've been together for a couple of months, and seem to get along fine.
Her eyelids are good color, same as the others, she's just the only one that stays looking sunken in. 
Her coat isn't too bad, she's dirty - needs a bath, and needs clipped. Her hair is very coarse, and doesn't lay flat on the ends, so that makes her look a bit scruffy IMO.
She seems to eat her grain okay, about the same as the others. We try to keep feed out for them as much as possible so they can come/go as they want. 
The only real change has been the hay. We usually feed a clover/grass mix, but a friend gave us some good grass hay a month ago, that she uses for her goats <grown by a goat farmer who grows quality hay>. I figured they'd do great on it, but our goats are picky and don't care for it a whole lot, they do eat it, just more waste than usual.
So I wonder if maybe we need to pick up our regular hay and get the girls back on that & see if it makes a difference.

I don't feel that I am missing anything? She's getting probios now a few times a week, and I did start adding flax seed with a tiny bit of olive oil to the feed 1x a day.

Get's frustrating, there is always '1' every year that is like this. I try to not stress about it, but not sure besides the hay what I could be missing. I really don't think it's worms, but I can definitely check her fecal.

I'll attach some pics. BTW, she is 88% Boer, 12% Nubian, and does look like her grandma - nothing like her mama. Her grandma had that sunken appearance whens he was young too.




























She looks okay in those pics. But then here are 2 from above...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks pretty dog gone good, until the spine shot, not bad at all though.
Have you been tracking her weight?
If grandma looked like this at her age chances are it's just in the blood.
Remember, growth spurts can make em look kinda gangly.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

She looks good to me!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

do you guys have a protien block out there you can go to your local D&B or feed store and ask for Sweetlix meat maker. it will help build muscle to me this is all she is missing. other than that she looks great


----------



## HouseElfLamanchas (Apr 12, 2013)

i mean she has muscle but she could use a bit more lol sorry didn't want you to be offended by my last post because i wasn't trying to offend or be mean... it just came out wrong haha


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone, now you know why I am frustrated!

Nancy - I don't know what her weight is  We were picking them up and weighing them on a house scale, but she's getting hard to pick up. I may see if we can get her weighed. Last weigh was 4/13 and she was 47lbs. So I am going to guess she's around 70lbs. now.
She could definitely be in one of those weird growth spurts.

Houseelflamanchas - That's okay, and she could use more muscle. We don't have the protein pails. It's hard to use that kind of stuff because the yearling they are with definitely doesn't need it <she's a chunk>, the other 2 does look really good, once in a while they get a sunken look, but not like this one, and they usually look that way in the morning, this one seems to look that way all the time 

I wonder if I should probably start her back on some animax every day? We were mixing that in the feed, and stopped about a month ago as it was just getting too expensive to give it to everyone. I'm on a very tight budget this year thanks to having to get a truck and we're still working on a fixer upper horse trailer. But I can get animax just for her, it's a little better than calf manna.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just feed her separately. Adding the Animax would be good.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Karen, I will have my daughter feed her animax separately, and let her eat regular feed with her buddies. 
She did eat about as well as the other 2 did this evening, and was happily digging in the hay when I was doing final check.
I'm going to do a fecal and most likely worm her with a good dose of Ivermectin tomorrow, she may very well need it as the last wormer I gave was one we hadn't used before and don't know how effective it was.
She's getting washed tomorrow and getting clipped, so I'll have a better idea of how nice her coat really is.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like her weight is fine. I would check fecal including coccidia, and if it's clear just keep an eye on her and see if she grows out of it.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

I think she looks pretty darn good too (and by the way, that has got to be the cleanest, most white, "dirty" goat I've seen in awhile!). You did say she's 12% Nubian- she could just be letting her dairy character shine through... :-D


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  She's a sweetie. I am keeping an eye on her. She got a bath today and clipped, her coat looks better, not so 'blah,' with the hair sticking out on the ends.
I went ahead and wormed her, and waited a while, gave her a little Thiamine orally <I don't want to stick her with a needle if I can help it>. I gave her a little more this evening. Figure I'll give her a little each day for a few days.

She is 5mo and hasn't had Bo-Se since birth, wondering if I should go ahead and give her 1/2cc? Hmm...

We're going to offer her feed separately, she'll get some Animax mixed in, flax seed and a little bit of probios. I'm really hoping this is nothing, and that it's a growth issue. She's such a good girl too, and just wants to be loved on all the time. Perfect angel when getting clipped, I really thought she might fall asleep. She's the only one that really enjoys it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's beautiful!  I love those super easy, sweet goats like her. She really doesn't look bad weight wise, but hopefully she'll take off for you soon and be a great little show doe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I think she is the type to have a bit of a sunken look, but I don't like how sunken she's been looking the past week. 
Today to me, she just seemed off, she just seemed to look like she didn't feel 100%. Temp was fine, but going off instinct/gut I went ahead and started her on LA200 for a few days. 

She did eat some of the grain/animax mix that we gave her, but it wasn't much. At this point, I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Her hip is just a bit steep and rounded.. meaning it comes up higher than the loin which can cause the sunken in loom. I think she looks pretty good too! I agree she could use a little more muscle/weight. But sometimes they have awkward stages.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Dani! She is built a lot like her grand dam and aunt. 
She is one of the sick goats that I mentioned that has an Upper Respiratory Infection  I don't know that the infection is what started my concerns with her or not, but she is getting LA200 daily. She didn't have a fever until this evening - didn't want her grain/animax <she LOVES animax>, so I knew something as up.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We've had some issues with respiratory infections too... One wether in particular was bad. Really raspy and dark green snot. We treated with agrimycin and it knocked it out pretty well. 

I meant to mention earlier but this doe kid reminds me of one of my does. She has that funny hip plus she's so long, that it makes her look way sunken in.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani, I definitely think it's a growing thing, and what you have described. She is long, and getting tall. She's a lot like her grandma.

This is her granddam about the same age, hard to see but she has that sunken look, however she had a very tall rear end









Great Grand Dam and Grand Dam, they both kind of have that sunken look. We don't own the grand dam anymore, but we have the great grand dam. 









Her dam when she was the same age, she always looked filled out <and pregnant lol>. but her twin sister always had a narrower, sunken look at that age.









This is the young doe taken 2 days ago giving me the 'what do you want now?' look lol


----------

